
8000 screenshots of my PC and phone over the past 365 days - kaielvin
http://kaiel.vin/9Ho
======
kaielvin
This is part of a social experiment on radical transparency, of which I am the
guinea pig.

~~~
pysxul
You should probably freeze your credit card before someone spot the one
screenshot you didn't know about

------
close04
I immediately got a browser popup from the site to install an esoteric "Kai
Elvin" app (classy) but not before I got to see a thumbnail of a naked guy
shaving, private bits barely covered by a bathroom sink (even more classy).

------
tcd
I'm going to flag this (hopefully that's the same as report)?

It's pretty irresponsible to publish this if you haven't:

a) Checked ALL the screenshots yourself

b) got permission for all the PII (names, mobile numbers) of everyone in your
screenshot.

Should be removed until such time as that's established.

~~~
rl3
I noticed that even with NSFW content not hidden, some posts were still
censored. Hopefully that means all content was reviewed prior to release, with
proper permissions obtained.

------
sixothree
I use Automatic Screenshotter on my work pc to capture a screenshot every 15
seconds. I currently keep about a year of screenshots.

We do a lot of consulting and I move between clients many times a day. So I
keep the screenshots to be sure we are billing correctly. And also it comes in
handy if there's every a question about billable hours.

I thought it would be fun to make movies out of it, but it only becomes
interesting when I work on one thing for extended periods of time. I just move
between windows far to often for interesting videos. But when I'm nose down
developing, it's relatively neat.

edit: I'm not revealing this to the world. But I'm not afraid of higher-ups
coming across this. I work pretty damn hard.

------
jmkni
Heads up, some of these are NSFW!

Scrolling screenshots of code/Youtube then boom, naked guy.

------
space_ghost
For many years I had a cronjob configured to take a full screenshot once an
hour during business hours on my office workstation. Nearly 20k in total,
before I left that position. I still have them. It's sometimes quite amusing
to scroll through the old ones and gawk at how things were and how I did
things 10+ years ago.

------
bootloop
I think that this is an interisting idea and in general I welcome it that you
shared this. However, based on the quick look I just had I doubt that you
asked for permission to publish these from all the persons present in the
pictures.

These kind of things can have real consequences.

------
fsiefken
I'm interested in the scrollable timeline code. I also used to do this with a
cronjob every minute or so.

------
Blahah
After two screen-scrolls I was not comfortable that the author could have
obtained consent for all of the captures. Did they?

I don't think this is appropriate for HN honestly, it's probably not legal in
most jurisdictions. Viewing it could be a crime.

------
bobbydreamer
Can I know, what stack you are using, it's fast for soo many images and
Webdesign is good .

------
x3b0c
This is not the "transparency" we want or we need.

------
code6fun
Real Truman Show

------
jordache
huh? I don't get the concept. What is the benefit of revealing yourself like
this to the world?

------
catacombs
What is being censored?

